# networking hds units together



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

I have two hds units one a gen 3 the other a gen 2 button. have a lss-1 side scan and got Ethernet cables,, not a computer wiz. could use some help on connecting them one in the back and one in the front.. have run Ethernet cable to console from the back,, any help appreciated..


----------



## etower175 (Oct 17, 2015)

I was told only gen2 touch and newer will work with gen3 models. But I would call lowrance to find out. You just connect the cable with yellow connector to the other unit and should be able to see the other unit in the setup menu. That’s how my gen3’s work


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

The lss1 transducer has to be plugged into the hds gen3. The hds gen2 you need a module to get side and down scan. But you have the gen3 so you don't need the module. The Ethernet cable just plug into the yellow plugs on the back of each unit. Now you can share sonar and waypoints. I don't understand what you mean connecting them one in the front one in the back.tell me are you bass fish do you have a trolling motor on the bow,or do you fish erie for walleye. maybe you fish inland lakes. these all need different setups. thats the great part about lowrance. all the generations can be networked from the gen1 button to the newest hds carbon. the hds gen1 and gen2 buttons wont share maps, but from the hds2 touch and newer you only need one map chip and they would all share maps. i really cant answer about 2d sonar till you let me know how you plan to fish.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

rockytop said:


> The lss1 transducer has to be plugged into the hds gen3. The hds gen2 you need a module to get side and down scan. But you have the gen3 so you don't need the module. The Ethernet cable just plug into the yellow plugs on the back of each unit. Now you can share sonar and waypoints. I don't understand what you mean connecting them one in the front one in the back.tell me are you bass fish do you have a trolling motor on the bow,or do you fish erie for walleye. maybe you fish inland lakes. these all need different setups. thats the great part about lowrance. all the generations can be networked from the gen1 button to the newest hds carbon. the hds gen1 and gen2 buttons wont share maps, but from the hds2 touch and newer you only need one map chip and they would all share maps. i really cant answer about 2d sonar till you let me know how you plan to fish.


I fish lake erie.. I put a gen2 button 7 on the back for setting riggers and such more or less a monitor.. on the console I have a 7 gen 3 touch and a 8 gen 2 button.. I have run an Ethernet cable from unit mounted in the back of the boat to console. there is no transducer on unit. on the console I have a gen 3 7" unit and a gen 2 8" the gen 3 is hooked up to an auto pilot by means of 2ooo backbone. I would like to run my graph on the gen 3 and sonar on gen 2 8" and 7" but be able to share info waypoints and such. I don't know if this is possible or not. I just don't want to hook things up wrong. and ruin a unit.. tks for all your info and help..


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

The one thing you need is 3 fuses for the 3 power cords,either at the bus bar under the dash or run 12 gage back to the battery. The fuse needs to be close to the battery.The hardest thing is mounting the transducers,and fishing the wires to the front. Your lls1 for side and down can only plug in the gen3,the hstwbl is the sonar transducer can be plugged in either the hds8 or the 7 . plug the Ethernet cable between the 8 and 7 and the regular small transducer to the hds8 and you can monitor on the 7 at the back. Then have the lls1 long transducer to the gen3 for side and down scan.the hds 8 and the 7 only have one yellow ethernet plug so there is no way to combine the gen3.there is but you would need the lls1 module,it has 3 plugs. to combine all 3 you need the lls1 module 200 bucks and 3 ethernet cables about 125 bucks, not sure its worth it. i would combine the button units and share 2d sonar and waypoints , and just use the gen3 as a stand alone for slow trolling looking at the side scan . you can split the screen on the 8 sonar and chart, but view just sonar at the transom. the gen3 is wide screen made for side scan.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

rockytop said:


> The one thing you need is 3 fuses for the 3 power cords,either at the bus bar under the dash or run 12 gage back to the battery. The fuse needs to be close to the battery.The hardest thing is mounting the transducers,and fishing the wires to the front. Your lls1 for side and down can only plug in the gen3,the hstwbl is the sonar transducer can be plugged in either the hds8 or the 7 . plug the Ethernet cable between the 8 and 7 and the regular small transducer to the hds8 and you can monitor on the 7 at the back. Then have the lls1 long transducer to the gen3 for side and down scan.the hds 8 and the 7 only have one yellow ethernet plug so there is no way to combine the gen3.there is but you would need the lls1 module,it has 3 plugs. to combine all 3 you need the lls1 module 200 bucks and 3 ethernet cables about 125 bucks, not sure its worth it. i would combine the button units and share 2d sonar and waypoints , and just use the gen3 as a stand alone for slow trolling looking at the side scan . you can split the screen on the 8 sonar and chart, but view just sonar at the transom. the gen3 is wide screen made for side scan.





rockytop said:


> The one thing you need is 3 fuses for the 3 power cords,either at the bus bar under the dash or run 12 gage back to the battery. The fuse needs to be close to the battery.The hardest thing is mounting the transducers,and fishing the wires to the front. Your lls1 for side and down can only plug in the gen3,the hstwbl is the sonar transducer can be plugged in either the hds8 or the 7 . plug the Ethernet cable between the 8 and 7 and the regular small transducer to the hds8 and you can monitor on the 7 at the back. Then have the lls1 long transducer to the gen3 for side and down scan.the hds 8 and the 7 only have one yellow ethernet plug so there is no way to combine the gen3.there is but you would need the lls1 module,it has 3 plugs. to combine all 3 you need the lls1 module 200 bucks and 3 ethernet cables about 125 bucks, not sure its worth it. i would combine the button units and share 2d sonar and waypoints , and just use the gen3 as a stand alone for slow trolling looking at the side scan . you can split the screen on the 8 sonar and chart, but view just sonar at the transom. the gen3 is wide screen made for side scan.


 I should have mentioned I do have the lss-1 module,, If I have this sorta figured,,, if I go from all three units to the lss-1 module,, by Ethernet,, my units should share info.. I have the gen 3 7" going to auto pilot by nema 2000 backbone. to point 1 puck,, thinking if I could put a "T" connector into my nema 2000 backbone, run a drop line to my 8 button and I should increase the accuracy of my gps. At present I have the gen 2 8 set at 200 and the gen 3 7 set at 83,, using it mostly for gps waypoints and such,,, I am open to all suggestions to maximize my equipment ,,only way I know how to learn is to be a student and ask questions.. tks


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

The lss1 module helps and it has 3 connections , Ethernet from each unit to the module and you are all set. Now I have a question, what autopilot do you have and what kind of motor. Is this new or have you used it.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

rockytop said:


> The lss1 module helps and it has 3 connections , Ethernet from each unit to the module and you are all set. Now I have a question, what autopilot do you have and what kind of motor. Is this new or have you used it.


I have the lowrance outboard pilot,, used it last year... awesome unit have a 200 merc with 15 merc kicker.. connected helm steer


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

I pulled boat out of building as it was a great day to be outside..
fired up all three units,, went to waypoints all units shared waypoints. moved cursor hit to save waypoint,, it showed up on all three units.. deleted some old ones waypoint off my gen 3 it dropped it off all units. I thing I am good to go,, I did get a "T" connector today and I am going to add it to nema 2000 network the point 1 compass into the system,, tks so much for your help and direction.... now just waiting on weather... getting anxious!!


----------

